# New 2019 majek 22 extreme with mercury 250



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

CHECK OUT THIS NEW 2019 MAJEK EXTREME IT HAS LE BROC DUAL HELM SEATS, MERCURY PRO XS 250 MOTOR, JACK PLATE, PRO AIR LIVE WELLS, JX2 CONSOLE, BLUE UNDER GUNNEL LIGHTING, AND A PRO SERIES 2 POWER POLE HURRY AND CALL STEVEN FOR SPECIAL PRICING AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY IT WONT LAST AT THIS PRICE :texasflag

361-758-2140

[email protected]


----------

